# Bicycle Heaven, Pgh.  Aug 20, 21



## Howard Gordon (Aug 11, 2022)

Loading up bicycles, a surrey, and a lot of parts.  Always a fun show.  See you there!


----------



## Herman (Aug 12, 2022)

Looking foward to seeing you again , you were greatly missed last time


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 17, 2022)

You can set up on FRIDAY the 19 only after 530 and camp over night on Friday and SAT night and we have a guard on watch ,,The Museum will be open everyday and is Free   info at bicycleheaven.org


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 18, 2022)

Nice and pretty much complete pre-war New World. Please consider adding the number to the New World database if you have not already.









						Wartime Schwinn New World Bikes - We Know You Have Them - Tell Us About Them!! | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

@RogerP I'm interested to see how your period feasible hot rodded prewar New World looks.  Post pics again some day.  @Ger Mac It is nice to see another I serial bike make the list.  Lots of the classic wartime markers and it is very similar to @49autocycledeluxe 's I83### serial bike just below...




					thecabe.com


----------

